

Mobile App to listen to emails - swapsmagic

Hello,<p>I am thinking on working on some personal project to build a mobile app to listen to your emails. Not sure if there are similar app available in the market. I know one of them is swipeapp which is no longer available. And another one is Text&#x27;n&#x27;drive but haven&#x27;t tried either.<p>I just want to make sure that nothing similar already available before proceeding.
======
swapsmagic
Hello, is anyone aware of such app?

